# Missed the shrimp Meet??



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I regrettably missed the meet at AI yesterday. 

Could anyone that attended please share a quick recap of what was discussed yesterday? That way members who are considering going will know what is offered at these meets and members who couldn't make it can see what they misssed.

Btw did Sam provide chairs or was everybody sitting on aquarium stands??


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry you missed it. 

Unfortunately there was a mixup about the chairs.. I guess Sam thought he had them but when they went to get them, No chairs. So the meeting ended a bit early, so the AI folks could go home after a long day, but I think we pretty much agreed to keep the first thursday of the month and it will be at AI again. Randy promised there'd be chairs and I think Sam was going to provide some snacks and beverages. Beer was mentioned , but we don't want anybody driving home impaired. Bunch of plants were exchanged/sold, and Getotockn, I know I misspelled that, sorry.. but he's from Hamilton, so we got to meet him and one or two others who were not at the first meet. I showed off my pics of my little ghost shrimplets.

All in all, more a of a social than a meeting, but it will be better next time and a shrimp breeder is coming to talk to us, I think. That should be good. Randy will have all the details.. he is our fearless leader after all !

I got a group pic, which I will post and send to all the moment I figure out how my new camera works with my laptop.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol I didn't go, but my shrimp made a appearance  did anyone get a chance to take a look?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Was your shrimp wearing the green khaki shirt and talking too close to everyone's ear?? 

I hope we can establish the prime members and start doing tutorials in the near future to assist and introduce new members. I wouldn't mind donating cherry shrimps for new memebers to try shrimps... Anyone selling cherries for cheap? Lol


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

No mine were the ones wearing the blue aura color shirt, with that out of your league, short shorts, they gave with my brother, too bad you didn't gets glimpse


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> No mine were the ones wearing the blue aura color shirt, with that out of your league, short shorts, they gave with my brother, too bad you didn't gets glimpse


I got to see them. They were interesting. They are darker than Aura Blues for sure and didn't appear to be a neo. The one blonde in the bag made me think tigers. I know they don't have the orange eyes, but I was thinking if someone took OEBT's and bred with normal/wild tigers to increase gene pool or whatever, they may loose the orange eye trait but eventually the blue was bred back in. I know they sell orange eye black tigers and black eye black tigers, so the orange eye trait has to be a separate one and not tied to the blue. The single blonde one in the bag with the faint tiger stripes though made me think tigers as OEBT's can put out blondes. Shrimp like royal blues are certainly more blue without the stripes as much, so going by the fact we can have blue shrimp that put out blondes as with yours, can have shrimp that can have and not have orange eyes like yours having no orange eyes, the faint stripes on the blonde, tigers can be bred with less stripes and still retain the blue, my guess is some sort of tiger that the orange eye trait was bred out.

Where did you get them? Was it just a random order from somewhere?

Of course I could be wrong and they are just another blue shrimp from the many out there, who knows. lol. That was my observation though. Without seeing them in a tank with a magnifying glass when they aren't stressed from being in a bag and being able to see the head, rostrum, etc up close, might be able to get a better idea of what they are. Also taking a female of yours and pairing them in separate tanks with say a female of your shrimp and a male neo in one tank and a female of yours and some caridina in another tank, and see who gets berried would help figure out if they are neo's or card's as there is only anecdotal evidence that those species have ever cross and would at least help narrow down what they could be.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I sure wouldn't mind trying out some cherries . I've had fun with the Ghosts and Whiskers and I'm certainly going to try to hatch Whiskers in brackish water at some point. I might even try hatching Amanos, but I really like the way the few Snowballs I have look. They are very attractive little creatures, so it would be great to have more like them with the red colour.. I know they can't be kept together but hey, what's another tank, eh?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish I could've made it. Who is the shrimp breeder that will be attending?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> but hey, what's another tank, eh?


Yup. It only leads to this. lol.










Matt: Not sure who the breeder will be at this time.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Randy did not mention a name but I got the impression it's someone Sam knows quite well.. so Randy might know the name or at least be able to find out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I really wanted to go myself. :/ I had to go pick up an ill lizard so I missed out.  Next time thou would be awesome too see you all


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sam didn't tell me who this breeder is but I'm sure it's someone experienced. At this point of the group development, I think everything helps to build what we all have in mind. Sam was on the phone with CrystalMethShrimp while we were having the meeting, but he seemed to be referring to someone else. I can ask him about the details.

As to post what we did in the meeting, members are free to post what he/she (yeah, lots of she's in the group ;-) has learned and done. The problem of doing this is that the in-person discussions are hard to record in a post and it will take a lot of time to organize/document them. When I or other members have time, it can be done, especially on specific topics that should benefit others. Mind you though, facts don't come out from discussion, although experience can be shared more efficiently in-person than in writings.

Some highlights of yesterday's meeting, of course, this is my version and other members' opinion may vary:
- We are very grateful on AI's hospitality. Thanks AI for your great hosting offer and invitation for all monthly meetings.
- GeToChKn was the one who traveled the most distance, from the beautiful Hamilton on the lake to the shrimp capital of the north.
- More than 10 members showed up (I have to count in the picture to be sure when I get it), a few others regretted that they didn't call in sick to attend.
- Laura quietly asked Sam a lot of questions about planted tank, she owes us a seminar on what she learned.
- A few shrimps, dry goods, and plants were traded.
- A few shrimps were brought in to test members' knowledge and imagination, but no conclusion was made on what they really are. I was going to offer to keep them for further research but my intention must have been discovered as the person ran away quickly with the shrimps and he made it.
- No chair, well, we did have one but no one wanted to sit on it for some reason.
- We talked about temperature control, someone brought a DIY fan using an old/unwanted computer power supply as power source, also explained how to hook it up and how well it works.
- We also talked about a nitrate filter a member is working on, more data and details will be presented when available.
- Only two beers in the fridge and no one wanted to get stared to death so they stayed safely in the fridge. Although I personally think they are better off going home with me in my belly.
- Fishfur shared pictures of her shrimps, we finally got to see them. 
- Some shrimp orders are in progress.
- About half a pack of smokes were burned as sacrifice in the duration of the meeting.
- A mini extension was had by a few members after the meeting.
- Someone forgot his wallet in another member's car after a ride to subway station. 
- A lot of stories were told, none fishy, just shrimpy.
- The famous Power House filter media was seen the first time by a few members, and what it does was explained. Although most still can't believe the price.
- Some unnamed shrimp keeper may come to the next meeting to share his/her experience. 
- One member offered to have August meeting in this member's house, and a BBQ is in plan too. I don't mind BBQ but I wish we will have chairs.
- A great night was had by all. (I hope all members agrees)


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

It was good to see some of the faces to the names on here. It was nice to finally meet Randy, we probably PM each other on here and Planted Tank 5 times a day. lol. Good to see Ricky again and give him and AI some of my money. Stopped in at Kim's and saw Frank who I haven't seen in a while, talked a bit with him, and gave him some of my money as well so was a worthwhile trip for me to see some people, attend the meet and do some shopping while I was there. Gas is expensive so I always try to maximize my trips to Markham and it's not the first time I've done the Ricky/Franks/AI trip. lol.


All in all, I think it went well and will only improve with time and it was a pleasure to meet everyone!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It is always nice to be able to put a face to a name, though sometimes I find it a tad bit confusing between a person's true name and their forum user name. It was fun hearing everyone's interpretation of how to pronounce getochkn's name aloud. 
And despite the lack of chairs, I think this meet was more than worth the trip. I think nobody sat in the lone chair because it seemed a bit rude to do so. Only my impression on that.

It's just too bad Egonsgirl won't be able to go with me next time. [ She was off work, so we saved some gas and spent the day together, between my appt. and a couple of errands, and checking out fish and plant stores. Made a nice change from spending the day out there on my own. Egonsgirl and I have WAY too much in common  ! ] We'd hoped to get to Kim's but ran out of time.

I think we have a really nice bunch of people so far. I wonder if it simply follows that those who like shrimp keeping enough to go to a club meeting that is far, far from home are just plain nice folks ?

Looking forward to the next one !


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> It is always nice to be able to put a face to a name, though sometimes I find it a tad bit confusing between a person's true name and their forum user name. It was fun hearing everyone's interpretation of how to pronounce getochkn's name aloud.
> And despite the lack of chairs, I think this meet was more than worth the trip. I think nobody sat in the lone chair because it seemed a bit rude to do so. Only my impression on that.
> 
> It's just too bad Egonsgirl won't be able to go with me next time. [ She was off work, so we saved some gas and spent the day together, between my appt. and a couple of errands, and checking out fish and plant stores. Made a nice change from spending the day out there on my own. Egonsgirl and I have WAY too much in common  ! ] We'd hoped to get to Kim's but ran out of time.
> ...


If I make it to the next one, I'm going to see if I can pickup Karen along the way somewhere as she's close enough to the route I have to take up anyways.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you mean Tina, aka Egonsgirl ? Karen, aka Fishfur, well, I'm out there anyway 'cause I have biweekly appointments at a clinic nearby. I'd love to be able to pick up Tina like I did on Thursday but she has to work and my doc is only around in the mornings. Bummer. Makes for a long day, but I get to check out some of my fave stores while I hang around. Unfortunately it is hell on my wallet - like finding those vampire shrimp at BA's on Kennedy Rd. I've been wanting some for awhile, so I just could not resist them when I saw them, and ditto for some Kuhlie loaches, which I had also been looking for, for quite awhile. They were gold rather than the usual black w/ orange, but so far so good, all still alive, as near as I can tell.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

The member that offered the bbq in August guarantees that there will be chairs for all  and free beer too!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> The member that offered the bbq in August guarantees that there will be chairs for all  and free beer too!


Hmm... nice. Larura, please express my gratitude to this member ;-)


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

*You have serious problem* 


getochkn said:


> Yup. It only leads to this. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

@Bantario, yeah, that problem is epidemic too and hanging out in this forum increases your change of getting infected enormously. Last time I check, the only remedy is getting a room like that ;-)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> @Bantario, yeah, that problem is epidemic too and hanging out in this forum increases your change of getting infected enormously. Last time I check, the only remedy is getting a room like that ;-)


Sigh!!  That's a 1000% better setup than what I have in my office. I have 7 tanks (excluding external breeder box) in my small office in the basement I have wires and tubing hanging all over the place. I like the big light over the 4 tanks. This would save me a great deal of electricity


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Sigh!!  That's a 1000% better setup than what I have in my office. I have 7 tanks (excluding external breeder box) in my small office in the basement I have wires and tubing hanging all over the place. I like the big light over the 4 tanks. This would save me a great deal of electricity


Going T5 may save since it's more efficient than T8. However, I can't figure out a way to get the power cables organized so I just leave them messy and my wife will eventually fix it ;-)


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

That pic is a bit dark on purpose so you don't see the wires under the desk and everywhere and you can't see the 50 feet of airline tubing going all over. lol. It's messier in person but it works for me.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

You guys are hilarious!!!!! Rofl.....It was so great to meet you all and do the plant swap Thank you all!!! To Sam at AI, and Randy especially for getting this group going - hats off to you. Randy- maybe you could tell us some jokes at the next meeting... I could use more humour in my life right now...lol Fishfur aka. Karen, thanks a mill, I really enjoyed my day and your company. Yes, we have alot in common which is so uncanny. lol 
And Bantario.... BEWARE!!!!!! it is addictive. I have shrimp fever...... ghost, yellow, cherries, amano, snowballs, crs, and BLUES!!! I need another room and more tanks. But I have soooo much to learn from you guys and you are all very informative. Thanks again for allowing me to be a part of it. Hopefully I will be able to catch a ride in with Getochkn --- I might have to change my name to Karen though???? hopefully just for that day! LOL If I had not have written down all your names, I probably would have difficulties myself. Lets see if next month, I can remember who is who. Be nice!!! no testing.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Darn, I didn't make it. I waited for the reply but didn't get it. So I though I didn't make the cut. Anyway, I got the pop up reply today!
Not sure what happened there. Maybe I clear my browser's cache and wasn't automatically logged on.
Anyway, sounds fun. Hope to try to make it to the next meet.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Zebrapl3co, so so others know that I did reply your PM on June 6, not sure why it only arrives today. Too bad you missed it, we had fun. I sent you a PM with more info.



Zebrapl3co said:


> Darn, I didn't make it. I waited for the reply but didn't get it. So I though I didn't make the cut. Anyway, I got the pop up reply today!
> Not sure what happened there. Maybe I clear my browser's cache and wasn't automatically logged on.
> Anyway, sounds fun. Hope to try to make it to the next meet.


----------

